# Shipping puppy vs picking up in person



## Lucy Dog

A recent thread got me thinking how everyone feels on the subject of having a puppy shipped. This can be from anyones perspective... breeder, buyer, whatever.

Since we have a lot of breeders on here, as a breeder, are you comfortable shipping puppies if a potential buyer lived across the country or in another country? Would you prefer the buyer drives 10-20 hours to pick the puppy up vs having the puppy flown to it's new home to cut down on travel time? Are you comfortable selling puppies without meeting the buyer in person?

As a buyer, are you comfortable not meeting the breeder and their dogs in person and having the puppy shipped? Would you trust based on research you've done or "word of mouth" or would you have to go see the dogs in person before committing to a puppy?

Basically, how does everyone feel on the subject?


----------



## JKlatsky

I've always picked my puppies in person. I'm not sure I could completely go word of mouth and reputation, but I'm kind of a control freak. I'd want to see the facility, the parents, and then ultimately have the ability to make a final decision on the puppy, even if it was breeder selected for me. 

Of course I know people who have shipped their pups from overseas and been perfectly happy. So I think it goes down to personal preference.


----------



## arycrest

I can't recall getting a puppy when I haven't met the breeder or some of his/her dogs ... but I have gotten puppies from these breeders sight unseen. I've gotten a couple older dogs where I didn't know the breeder personally but knew something about their dogs and knew people who knew them and felt perfectly comfortably with this arrangement. 

I've had puppies shipped and I've picked them up. Shipping is easier on me, but I personally prefer to pick them up whenever possible.


----------



## bocron

In the past 15-20 years my husband and I have bought more dogs than I could count right now (some for us, some for police depts we were working with and some for clients). We have probably bought a dozen from Europe (sight unseen) and another dozen or so in the states. We have been very pleased with all but 2 or 3 of the dogs. When possible I will try to buy where we can go see the parents and the pups. I will say though, that my husband has been active in Schutzhund since the early 80's so has a really long list of people he can call and ask about dogs or breedings we are interested in. 
When I was breeding Beaucerons, I would ship more puppies than ever got picked up here. It's just that way with rare breeds. Of all the pups I ever sold to people sight unseen, I only ever had one family I regretted selling the pup to. But I did get the dog back so all was well. Sometimes no matter how many questions you ask, you just can't always be right. 
I tend to be very trusting of people in general and luckily it usually works out. I also do my research though, so I'm not just blindly taking everyone's word for it. I think that time spent researching and a bit of faith in human kind has always worked for me.

Annette


----------



## Wolfgeist

My puppy was shipped to me, and honestly I wish I could have made the 9-10 hour drive to pick him up. A situation that was beyond mine or the breeder's control occurred and resulted in my boy being "kenneled" somewhere (I had no idea where) over night without my knowledge or permission. I have no idea what he ate, who cleaned his kennel, who took care of him or how safe he was. I don't know if he was cold, hungry and scared... I will think twice about having a pup shipped to me next time, even though I am pretty dead set on going to Hunter's breeder for my next pup in 4-5 years.


----------



## Holmeshx2

I had my pup shipped and honestly I'd do it again. It took her longer then I thought to get to me (expected 2 hours like a regular persons flight) but she got to me without any issue at all got off the plane snatched a hot dog out of my husbands hand and acted like she knew us her entire life and just waiting for us. She came to my job completely bold and ready to take on the world met new people went on new surfaces investigated the repair shop etc.. I definitely saw no signs what so ever that traveling took its toll on her other then she had been a number of hours without eating and she was ready to tear a finger off to eat (of course she is still that way hahaha)


----------



## Lucy Dog

It's my thread, so I guess I'll give my opinion on the subject.

I think a puppy with solid nerves should be able to handle a cross country airplane ride no problem. Obviously, I'd want the best possible travel conditions in terms of temperature (climate controlled cabin) and an airlines with experience shipping dogs/puppies. Actually, I'd think a 3 or 4 hour plane ride would be less stressful than a 20 hour drive for a puppy. 

With that said, personally, I'd be open to having a puppy shipped. If the breeder was comfortable with it and had a good history of shipping their puppies than I'd be for it. Just like Annette mentioned, I'm a pretty trusting person. Solid pedigrees and a breeders proven history means more to me than a one on one meeting even though both are important. 

The problem I see with eliminating the shipping option is that it eliminates potential breeders. If I was very fond of a breeder in California when I'm in Connecticut, but was unable to do that drive, should this breeder be eliminated from possible options just because of location? Should I have to settle for a breeder who isn't as good, but is closer and more convenient? I don't think so.


----------



## carmspack

Wild Wolf , if your dog was shipped and something outside of anyone's control such as flight delays and not making a connection, later arriving when customs (if international) was closed , then the dog would have been kenneled at a licenced approved local kennel , or vets that they have a contract with.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Lucy Dog said:


> If I was very fond of a breeder in California when I'm in Connecticut, but was unable to do that drive, should this breeder be eliminated from possible options just because of location? Should I have to settle for a breeder who isn't as good, but is closer and more convenient? I don't think so.


Ha! I'm the opposite - I'm in California but we had Halo shipped from Connecticut!


----------



## Lucy Dog

carmspack said:


> Wild Wolf , if your dog was shipped and something outside of anyone's control such as flight delays and not making a connection, later arriving when customs (if international) was closed , then the dog would have been kenneled at a licenced approved local kennel , or vets that they have a contract with.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Carmen... how do you feel on the subject? Do you typically ship to customers around the country? Do you even sell puppies as pets or do they all go on to some kind of working field? 



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ha! I'm the opposite - I'm in California but we had Halo shipped from Connecticut!


Of course she did... all the best things come from CT!  

How did she do on the plane? Was she ok when she arrived? Did you meet the breeder before having her shipped?


----------



## carmspack

I have shipped and I have received.
I have shipped to Hong Kong, Rio de Janeiro, Turcs and Caicos, Trinidad, Guyana , all over the US including two dogs for SAR to Alaska.
Some destinations in US are more difficult than a flight out of country because of the "milk-run" routing . Alaska from Ontario always was a stay-over for the second leg of the flight .
I have never had a problem . Animal always arrived safe .
I have never had a disappointed party on the other end. Lots of time spent talking with them to really understand what they needed / wanted and lots of time to portray the animal as accurately as possible.

I have also recieved dogs from all over the US , two from Czech , last year two from Germany, DDR stock.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack

well one problem with shipping which I forgot about is that it is becomming more difficult because of flight embargos due to temperature and planes downsizing , physical size , less cargo space .

In fact I have a female in season now and have interested parties in the US (repeats) . They were asking if I was breeding her this time , to which I said no . This is mid October , the pups would be born mid-Dec , which I actually like , ready to go then , if calculations are right end of Feb , which is the time for some extreme cold .
That means no live cargo . I wouldn't ask people to drive that distance (Chicago) along a dangerous strip of the 401 which claims a few drivers every winter.
I'll wait till spring for her next season and hope to be able to ship before the temperature soars the other way -- too hot.
They take into consideration the time the dog has to sit on the tarmac before being loaded or off loaded .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Lucy Dog said:


> Of course she did... all the best things come from CT!
> 
> How did she do on the plane? Was she ok when she arrived? Did you meet the breeder before having her shipped?


Halo did fine on the plane in spite of really crappy conditions. The breeder drove 2-1/2 hours from Connecticut to Newark to get her on a direct flight to SFO to minimize her time in the air. It was January 2009, in the middle of an ice storm, 10 degrees on the day she left. She had puked in her crate, but arrived none the worse for wear considering the drive, however long she had to be at the airport prior to departure, and the 6-1/2 hours in the air, and then the 40 minute drive home. It was a REALLY long day for her! We actually considered flying out to pick her up, and might have done so if the weather had not been so extreme. It was a very nerve-wracking day, waiting for her flight and hoping she'd arrive safely. 

Prior to that we had never had a puppy shipped where we had never meet the puppy, either parent, or the breeder. We flew up to Oregon to pick up Dena, rented a car and drove her home, and then when a half sibling (Keefer) was available a little over a year later we had him shipped. We're about 15 minutes from the Oakland airport, and we'd already met the dam and breeder by then. It was either a 20 hour round trip drive, or a 10 hour drive home if we flew to Portland like we did with Dena, or a short flight. Easy choice.


----------



## blehmannwa

I had to fly cross country to pick up pup and fly back with him. He was small enough to fly under the seat and I had a companion fare so I used it to fly first class with my husband.(It was a $99.00 ticket in whatever class with a full fare purchase so it worked out to be roughly equal to two coach fares.) I had a sleepless night in Newark thinking of everything that could go wrong but he was a champ.

I've shipped my pit in cargo a couple of times and I hate it. Funny story, I was bringing her home on a cross country trip and had been trying to upgrade my ticket. The airline refused to upgrade me but gave me bulwark seating. I was really sick and stressed and was walking through the 1st class cabin just glaring at the privileged class. The cabin was almost empty except for 4 or 5 people and Stephen King! I wanted to stop and say something but the only thing I could think to say was "You're Stephen King!" and as I was losing my voice--it would have been totally creepy.

The flight attendant did make an announcement that all dogs were safely in cargo. This was in January on a NE to NW flight and I was terrified about the weather restrictions but we were very lucky and arrived home on schedule.

If I were to ship a dog at this time, I'd really have to try to use pet airways and drive to whatever hub is closest.


----------



## Mrs.K

arycrest said:


> I can't recall getting a puppy when I haven't met the breeder or some of his/her dogs ... but I have gotten puppies from these breeders sight unseen. I've gotten a couple older dogs where I didn't know the breeder personally but knew something about their dogs and knew people who knew them and felt perfectly comfortably with this arrangement.
> 
> I've had puppies shipped and I've picked them up. Shipping is easier on me, but I personally prefer to pick them up whenever possible.


I've done it unseen. Indra wasn't unseen, I went there, checked her out and then picked her up personally. Since I know the breeder and trust him, I told him what I wanted and he picked Judge and shipped him over for me and I got exactly what I wanted. That he would injure himself is something nobody could have ever foreseen. 

I am now getting a bitch that I have not seen. I know her pedigree, I know her picture, however she was checked out by three people. One of my parents best friends, my parents themselves and if they say she's good, she's good and she'll be shipped over to the US soon.


----------



## Mrs.K

carmspack said:


> I have shipped and I have received.
> I have shipped to Hong Kong, Rio de Janeiro, Turcs and Caicos, Trinidad, Guyana , all over the US including two dogs for SAR to Alaska.
> Some destinations in US are more difficult than a flight out of country because of the "milk-run" routing . Alaska from Ontario always was a stay-over for the second leg of the flight .
> I have never had a problem . Animal always arrived safe .
> I have never had a disappointed party on the other end. Lots of time spent talking with them to really understand what they needed / wanted and lots of time to portray the animal as accurately as possible.
> 
> I have also recieved dogs from all over the US , two from Czech , last year two from Germany, DDR stock.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


No kidding. I would need a broker to have the new bitch shipped to Syracuse. They said they could either ship her to NYC or Boston. Hopefully a friend of mine gets some space on her flight. She's going to Washington, where I arrived last year, and I could pick her up from there. It would all in all be cheaper to go that route instead of using Gradlyn.


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> Wild Wolf , if your dog was shipped and something outside of anyone's control such as flight delays and not making a connection, later arriving when customs (if international) was closed , then the dog would have been kenneled at a licenced approved local kennel , or vets that they have a contract with.
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs



Really? Do you know anything more about it? They literally told me nothing other than "your dog has been kenneled overnight in New Jersery (I managed to get a location hours after me panicking)"


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi was flown in from KY when she was almost 9 weeks old, long flight, went from louisville to texas , east coast then into Bradley in CT..(where I am). Took almost all day with the stopovers. 

Our original direct, was cancelled due to the AC not working, so she was switched to a Continental flight, (would definately use them again! they were great!).

No ill effects, no mess in her crate, she came out ready for action, howling her head off, jumped out when I opened the door, and was like "HEY HERE I AM!!"


----------



## Liesje

My only issues shipping are the expense and it limits buying from some locales at certain times of the year because of temperature. 

I have other hesitations with importing, such as being leery if I (or someone on my behalf) doesn't have a good relationship with the breeder, but that has more to do with the buying process than shipping itself. 

I almost bought a dog from Belgium and had no issues with the shipping arrangements.


----------



## LaRen616

I will never have a puppy shipped, I want to pick my puppy up in person.

I want to meet the sire and dam, meet the breeder and see the kennel in person.


----------



## CelticGlory

I don't mind shipping, in fact with certain breeds like Rottweilers I have a breeder I would trust since she's so big named in the breed; for Labs I have three I trust to go with sight unseen. I'm have some sort of idea who my GS puppy will come from, but I'm still looking. I know some breeders of other breeds that will fly out with the puppy to the airport and all you have to do is drive to the airport for the puppy to be handed over to you. I like that a lot because you get to meet them.


----------



## robinhuerta

We've done both......no problems with either.
As for "shipping" our puppies?.......we've shipped several throughout the years....although most have just come and received their puppy in person.
Never had an issue with shipping.


----------



## BR870

We really did not want to ship. I tried hard to find a breeder close enough to drive too. But all of the breeders around here had something I wasn't too sure of. No OFA, they didn't work the dogs, no guarantee... Stuff like that. 

Wolfstraum on here gave the advice "Location should be your LAST consideration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (see I was listening  ), so I opened my search area up to include shipping. I am very glad I did. We found a breeder we are very comfortable with, but it means we'll have to ship.


----------



## TechieDog

Kato was shipped and in the middle of a heat wave. I think it was via Delta IIRC but they have a heat policy/program that ensures the dog is in an AC controlled area and that they will not sit in freight or on the tarmac for more than 15 minutes without being moved to an AC'ed area. That said, I was definitely nervous about it.

I'd certainly prefer to pick up the pup if it is possible but obviously I would not hesitate to have a pup shipped.


----------



## lhczth

I have had puppies shipped to me from breeders I knew personally. Most I have picked up in person so I could meet the breeder, the puppies and at least the dam (obviously many breeders don't own both). 

I have shipped puppies to buyers and I have had buyers drive 2000 miles to pick one up. The pups I shipped were sent to people with referrals from people I knew. 


Shipping puppies doesn't bother me much though I follow the flight and check to make sure pups are loaded, picked up, etc. I was much more stressed when I shipped Vala to Washington for breeding. I know I drove the flight attendants crazy when we flew to Germany until they confirmed for me that she had been loaded.


----------



## LARHAGE

I had Gavin shipped to me from Michigan at 8 weeks, sight unseen other than the website, I loved the breeders dogs and talked to different people with dogs from the Kennel, he shipped into Ontario Airport in Ontario, California in August on an early flight and was as happy and healthy as can be, he literally bounced out of his crate and grabbed his leash I put on him to play tug. 

I have no problem not seeing or meeting either the dogs or the breeders in person, I talked several times with Julie and told her exactly what I was hoping for, we talked a lot before my puppy was shipped and I couldn't be any happier with my dog, I have become very close with Julie since , I consider her a wonderful friend and I count that decision to buy from her one of the best decisions I have made.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

My husband was adamant that we have to go and check out the Sire and Dam before committing to a puppy, he wanted to make sure that they have great temperament. So we drove from TX to MI to pick up our puppy. 

If we do get another puppy, I don't mind it getting shipped to me. After all, I have gotten to know the breeder very well.


----------



## Shaina

My girl came from Boston out to Denver, and by pure luck, got to fly out with one of her littermates who just happened to be going to the same city I was. They were covered and poop and seemed pretty bummed to have been in that kennel together all poopy for 6 hours, but the feeling of waiting at the airport and then finally getting my fuzzy poopy baby was amazing. They even let me wash her in the sink at the airport, LOL! I didn't meet the breeder but he is a very close friend of my schutzhund trainer and I had researched Wum online and had seen Waika in some youtube videos, and was very confident that I was going to get a great pup.... and I did! I'd do it again, but I'd like to be able to see the pups in person next time just for the experience.


----------



## kiya

As a buyer.. I drove about 7 hours to get Apache. I didn't see anything put pictures until I went to pick him up, only had given the deposit. I think the 7 hour drive home added to his anxiety about being in the truck.
Kiya was shipped from OH to NY. She was about 14 wks old. The breeder I got Apache from found her for me, I was trusting her judgement about that breeder. Paid almost $1500 when all was said and done without having her in my posession which was a little nerve wracking. I can say that the experience didn't prove to be any worse for the wear when I finally did get to actually touch her. It was during warm weather so if she was in a cargo hold area she wasn't going to freeze. I have to imagine that sweltering heat would also be an issue.


----------



## Mrs.K

By the way, despite shipping the dog from Germany to the US, it's more than a 7 hour drive to pick the dog up from the airport, so it's still like you pick it up personally, just not from the breeder or previous owner.


----------



## Pepper311

For my next dog I want a Mal pup. I could never think of getting a pup shipped. Mainly because it takes the magic of picking your pup. Also I want to meet the breeder talk to them and Meet the parents. With shipping too many things can go wrong. I live in CA and would be willing to drive to another state if I had to. I drove my old dog cross country when I moved. So I would pick a road trip over shipping a pup. 

If I where a breeder and wanted an import for my breeding program then yeah I would ship, but it would be a good excuse to go to another country. 

I am not a breeder and I am sure I could find a good breeder with in driving distance from me. Like I said I have no problem going on road trips.


----------



## chelle

I drove 740 miles to pick up my eight year old and 250 miles to pick up my next... I don't like the idea of shipping and can't see myself ever doing it. Sounds like it works out just fine for everyone on this thread, but it just freaks me out for whatever reason. Actually, the Eskimo's breeder refused to ship any puppies, so it wasn't even an option.


----------



## Emoore

I agree with Pepper that it seems to take a bit of the magic out of puppy buying. I have very fond memories of spending time with Kopper's mom and litter. 
I love the fact that I have this picture:










That said, I have conceived a great desire for an Enzo pup in a couple of years, so if I can't convince Wanda to move to Texas I may be shipping, or taking a road trip.


----------



## Nikitta

I bought my latest GSD puppy sight unseen and had her shipped. I didn't know the breeder either but she picked me out a wonderful dog and she was very concerned about what airline and if she would be in air conditioning etc. She has a big operation but she took the time to make sure she would be ok. She is a great person who told me in no uncertain terms that she expected a phone call the minute she arrived safely. hehe ( Which I did of course.) She came through with the ordeal just fine but my little girl let EVERYONE in the terminal know how unhappy she was in that crate. LOL


----------



## Smithie86

We ship as well as people come to pick up. We use Delta Cargo, with no issue. Does not hurt that I know the VP of Cargo and do not hesitate to say thank you for the incredible crew we have here in Nashville.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have gotten pups shipped from Europe a couple of times....and I have shipped pups all over the US/Canada - from CT to Seattle and Vancouver....Jyce, one of the Nick Lupo Nero x Hexe pups, went to Toronto, and owner came down (6 hours each way) - The K pups are going to the West Coast and Mid West - sure I would love to meet everyone in person, but I have spent alot of time with some of the new owners...some for years now!

The only reservation I do have is that I will not ship the pups between Christmas and New Years....

Lee


----------



## BR870

Just had our pup shipped last week. He came through with flying (hurr hurr) colors... No problems, no big mess in the crate, and he's fine.


----------



## SitUbuSit

I couldn't pick up (11-hr drive), but I did visit the breeder when the pups were 6 weeks old to meet the litter, sire and dam. I am SO glad I did this, not only because it confirmed the excellence of the parents, but also because one of the puppies started bonding to me almost immediately, and Julie could tell that he'd be a good match, assuming his temperament test supported her instincts. It did, and I couldn't be happier! 

As valuable as that meeting was, I'd still be willing to get a puppy shipped to me from my breeder, sight unseen, because I trust her completely. 

When Batman is ready to come home (in 4 weeks!), we'll fly to Florida and fly him home on the same Delta flight as us. We're checking him as "excess baggage" (they put him in cargo, only difference is you can take the crate all the way to the counter, which is nice). Luckily, it's only a 2-hour flight. But I'll probably be nervous the whole time!


----------



## NarysDad

I personally like to pickup my pups and I do offer delivery service for the pups I sell. As a breeder I like to be able to deliver the said pup for many reasons. 1) so that I can meet the client that I have been talking to for months and also to see where this pup is going to live.
2) That it gives a puppy a good feel for riding in a car although my pups go many places from 6-8 weeks of age, but they are with their litter mates at that time and to travel with them teaches them that a car ride is ok. I only ask a small fee which covers the fuel I use and most of the time it is about the same as if I was to ship a pup.

As a Client I like to pick up my pup for many reasons I had listed above and also to see the pup before I take it with me. I have had pups shipped and wasn't happy with what I received when I opened the crate in the truck at the airport. Unless I know the breeder well or have done business before with them, or if the dog was coming from overseas would be the only way I would have one shipped.

At the same point is that the airlines are very safe to ship a pup or an adult, so you may not have the free time to travel where the breeder is to pickup your pup


----------



## Klamari

Rayne was shipped at 9 weeks old from Michigan to Texas, if I remember right it was via Continental PetSafe. Never met Chris, talked on the phone and email a ton though. Rayne came out of that crate ready to play, and so did her sister. 

It was pretty magical for me, even without meeting her dam and everything else. I was sitting in the car with my sister....waiting and watching through the windows of the building she would be dropped off at.....positively vibrating with excitement. I was going to wait for Kalypso's dad to get there before picking them up but as soon as I saw her crate, I was in there like a shot. 

I sure as heck would do it again! (I'm planning on 2 years from now ) Got exactly the type of pup I wanted, no problems with shipping, very easy to do--at least from my end. And sharing a crate with her sister made shipping costs much less than I thought it would be. Though next time I would love the meet at least the dam if I could swing the trip.


----------



## Konotashi

I would prefer to see the parents and the breeding facility in person. However, I would have no problem getting a dog shipped to me. I think I'd be willing to drive up to 10 hours or so 1 way to pick up a puppy. If the gas is going to cost as much as the shipping, why not just go visit the kennel and meet the breeder in person while you're at it? 

In either case, shipping or picking up, I would want to talk to previous puppy buyers and their experiences with the breeder. If I could get a hold of some who have visited the facility, then that's a plus. I'm picky about how dogs are kept for breeding, particularly if I'm going to have the pup shipped. I don't mind dogs out in runs or anything, I'd just want to have the piece of mind that the dogs are well cared for and didn't just have titles put on them then stowed away the rest of the time after that to be used for breeding purposes.


----------



## Konotashi

Pepper311 said:


> For my next dog I want a Mal pup. I could never think of getting a pup shipped.* Mainly because it takes the magic of picking your pup.*


Shouldn't the breeder pick your pup for you? Which, in a sense, takes away the magic? 

I'd rather have a puppy picked for me by someone that's experienced in these dogs and knows what to look for and how to match them to buyers based on their wants/needs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have always picked up my puppies, but I really don't have an issues with shipping a puppy.

I was lucky and found a breeder that had dogs I really liked that was close by (with in a few hours). With both Stark and Zefra's litters, I got to meet them when they were itty bitty babies, watch them grow, meet the parents, grandparents, some half-siblings, full siblings and even cousins of my dogs. My breeder and I also became fast friends, we visit with one another and train together often. I am also raising a puppy for her (but she will remain here with me until she is old and grey!).

I loved having that experience. Made me feel like apart of a family.

I have a few breeders on my list (for down the road, definitely not now!) that will require me to ship a puppy, I have no issues with that. I will rely on communication with the breeder, research on the lines and dogs being bred, progeny out and about, word of mouth (not too much) and by hopefully meeting some dogs from the lines I like. No issues with shipping.


----------



## longhairshepmom

I would never ever even consider limiting myself to a puppy/breeder in driving distance. Its hard enough finding a pup/breeder without making location a priority. 
The shipping is such a small part of your life together with the dog, it hardly should be a deciding factor. It has become very safe. It can be less stressful then the long drive in a vehicle. Or no more stressful then that. If the puppy/breeder I choose just happens to be close enough to pick up my pup, then that is great. But location doesn't factor into the decision, there are many and far more important factors to me. My pup came from clear across the country, and his trip was as long as if he had come from Germany. Yet he was happy go lucky and nowhere near stressed. Never missed a beat. Because of his temperament and strong nerves. He doesn't fear anything and he is not a worrier. 
A weak nerved and anxious dog/pup will stress, even if picked up "by strangers" and taken on a long car trip. 
I also believe that if you choose a puppy based on descriptions and pictures and the breeders recommendation, you have a much better chance of it working out, rather then if you go view a litter and pick the one that "speaks to your heart".
But you know what they say about opinions, and this is just mine


----------



## nitemares

I had my puppy shipped from Czech to Egypt. The breeder came highly recommended from very knowledgeable members of this board, so I trusted the breeder. I've only had my dog for a week, and so far so good, he is everything I asked for....... for now


----------



## damaya

Prefer the pick up. This was a good ride home.



>


----------



## Stella's Mom

damaya said:


> Prefer the pick up. This was a good ride home.


Your pup is adorable.:wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I've done both, and never had a problem with shipping....though I really don't like them riding in the belly of the plane. It's never phased any puppy I've shipped. They come out of the crate like they own the place. I hope if I ever have to ship again I can use Pet Airways since it's for pets and they ride in cabin. They are gradually adding cities and currently working on Dallas!

petairways.com


----------



## Josie/Zeus

My husband insisted on meeting the sire and dam, but the sire lives in Canada so it wasn't possible for us to see him. 

We met the dam Maikali and grandma Faye vom Kirschental, we met the puppies. We asked Julie a million question about anything and everything, poor lady.  
Picked up Odin the next day and drove back to TX. 

Koda has gone through a more difficult ride, he flew from MA to MI- got xrayed for hips and elbows then put on a flight to Dallas the next day. 

Koda was 5 months old then. As soon as he was picked up from the airport, he sees my 2 year old son and just loved up to him. They instantly connected. 

I was not worried about what Koda's temperament is going be like, Julie's dogs have amazing temperament. I trusted my breeder 100%. 

I've had Koda now for almost 4 months, he is an amazing dog. He is a dream, I couldn't be more proud of him when we are out there in the field training. I just love this dog so much!


----------



## WendyDsMom

I don't have a problem shipping dogs. Kayla used to go to Colorado on a regular basis to visit with us. My Aunt lives in Lake Estes and the BF was stationed in Denver for 6 months.

For about 2 years Kayla was back and forth with my kids - I would ship 2 kids and the dog to my aunts house for 2 weeks at a time. Never had a problem with the dog - my son wandered off once, but my aunt spotted him and grabbed him.

I shipped a Shepherd to my mom from MD to CA. Dulles to LAX with a stop. He arrived with no problems... relieved himself on the floor right in front of the crate in the airport! :wild: But he got off the plane and was all over "Grandma" and the cheese snacks she brought for him.

There are not many carriers that allow dogs, and they are monitored - and they do well because most pet people care more about pets than human children sometimes!


----------



## N Smith

I don't mind having my pup shipped, so long as the flight is not going to be long (Anything more than a few hours and I am going to get them). This may change when I get more into the breeding side (for now just training, trialing and learning). But I am definitely more comfortable shipping older dogs on long flights than puppies.

My Leonberger came shipped because it was during the winter and the roads out of the Yukon were closed, so I didn't have a choice, unless I wanted to wait another 4 weeks, which may/may not have worked for the breeder(I never actually asked). For my Shepherds, the flight would have been 12 hours with 2 stop overs, so 17 hours total - so I decided against it.

I packed up my truck and a couple friends to share the driving and we drove 12 hours (one way!) to pick her up. Slept for 5 hours, and turned around and came back. It was nice because I did get to meet the breeders and see their kennels. 

We ended up getting along very well and now my training partners and I make 2-4 trips a year over to train and trial with them!

In September we went to train for 5 days, to work on protection and they had a few pups available. So Gladiator came home!

I really like driving with the dogs and it is a really good bonding experience, IMO. I also have great pictures and we always have the most hilarious stories to tell at the end!


----------



## Rahrah

Fenrir was shipped to us; 2 1/5 hours on a plane instead of a 20 hour drive one way- it wasn't hard to decide!

She was bright and sassy when she arrived! 
Here is a picture after her flight and the 40min drive home from the airport.


----------



## ankittanna87

General consensus seems pretty 50-50. I'll be getting my pup in December but I would prefer to go & pick him up myself from the breeder (3 hr plane ride from my place)! I've read that it's important one spends some time with the pup before making a decision & since he's going to be my 1st pet ever, I'd much rather feel d joy of picking him up myself!


----------



## martemchik

For me...there are a lot of good breeders within 3 hours driving that I would see no point in shipping a dog. I don't know enough about pedigrees...I'm always just going to look for a good tempered working dog and never for an exact breeding of two dogs. So for me I'd always drive to pick up a puppy. Plus...in the states, a 2 hour plane trip is like a 6 hour ordeal at the airport so its just not worth it.


----------



## wolfstraum

Mrs.K said:


> No kidding. I would need a broker to have the new bitch shipped to Syracuse. They said they could either ship her to NYC or Boston. Hopefully a friend of mine gets some space on her flight. She's going to Washington, where I arrived last year, and I could pick her up from there. It would all in all be cheaper to go that route instead of using Gradlyn.



Ship into Toronto.....you can pick her up your self and not use a broker.....have had 2 shipped there - more due to weather - and LOTS cheaper than flying into Pittsburgh via Newark as well....friends in Buffalo go and get them at the airport and then we meet up - LOL of course, they decided they wanted to raise the last import for me and she is still there!


Lee


----------



## FlyAway

I have found Pet Air to be cheaper than Gradlyn. Just in case you haven't checked.


----------



## Maggies Dad

We shipped all over the US and to Puerto Rico even with never a problem and plenty of happy parents even return customers at that. 
The airlines couldn’t have been more professional or friendlier. Before the Hurricane took everything out we were in the middle of making arrangements of having a male shipped to us from the Czech Republic.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I would do it, if I could not go and get the puppy myself, although I would prefer to pick them up myself if it is an option. I have gotten two pets from a distance, Bianca was from up in Michigan but her previous owner worked for an airline and she was able to fly with Bianca to meet me in Milwaukee for me to adopt her, and Bianca actually ended up being allowed to ride in the cabin with her-- she had a crate and everything ready but the pilot (it was a small plane) told her she could bring her in the cabin instead.
The other one was Roxy the Maine **** who was from a breeder in Indiana, we met them halfway to pick her up, although they do ship kittens but I felt better doing it that way.

I have wondered if you can fly WITH a puppy? Would a GSD puppy be small enough to ride under the seat in an airplane?

I have been trying to look for breeders that I could visit personally but it depends on what breed of dog I end up getting for my next dog, some breeds there are not many breeders in the states.


----------



## Christiansen

I dont mind shipping my puppy...taking it from known or shipping are both the same things...just you need to know the dog is healthy..if it is go for it from wherever it comes..


----------



## Argus

Two of ours were shipped and neither of them were worse for the wear when we picked them up. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## MattLink

I really really wanted to drive out to the country and pick my pup in person as well as check out his home, etc. but getting there was pretty impossible, and believe me i tried. In the end I just asked what was probably an insane (and I'm sure annoying) amount of questions with focus on the dogs' personality and temperament and picked from a distance. 
When he got here he was nervous for about 30 seconds then him and my brothers dog sniffed each other and he spent the rest of his day (or rather his life thus far) following me around like my shadow with an incredible attention span and patience. I am thru-the-roof happy with the pup I got and don't believe I could have done better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

I know this is an old thread, but just my thoughts...

If I trust a breeder, I trust a breeder. I don't want complete control of picking out my own dog. I largely want breeder's input on personality and drives. I'm having a pup shipped from Michigan to Denver in March. Honestly, I would LOVE to make the 18 hour drive, go up meet the other dogs, meet the breeder, etc.... but it's blizzard season and no way in... heck... am I driving up to Michigan in the middle of blizzard season, lol. If it was summer or fall, it would be a different story.


----------



## Shaolin

I'm kind of split on this one. We originally asked the breeder to pick our pup and she picked Finn's brother. We went to go see the litter and there was just something off about the pup; he just wasn't as interractive as Finn was. We decided to go with Finn. Sadly, the first dog we looked at ended up having weak nerves and very low drive. He is a great pet, but didn't have the drive I was looking for.

If there was a breeder that I was extremely interested in and I love his/her pups, but was located more than a days' drive, then I'd be willing to ship, but I would want to see videos of the dogs and would have to hear a lot about their personality.


----------

